

Ask HN: How can i improve?  - ricsteb

www.rileeq.net<p>It would be helpful to get your hacker opinion&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;question. Thanks and have a good weekend.
======
krapp
The logo was a bit confusing to me, it looks nice but it doesn't really
communicate a concept I can understand and connect to the site. You would have
to give me something more than a landing page and a facebook connect prompt
for me to sign up.... although I can get to the terms of service fine, knowing
what exactly the service is and what it looks like and why it's awesome is
kind of difficult to uncover.

I can tell it's supposed to be some kind of aggregator or feed or...
something. But it's so generic... show me something to care about.

tl;dr - less sizzle more steak.

~~~
ricsteb
Thanks.

------
pedalpete
It's nice looking to start, and I really like your logo, but I fail to
understand what your site is about.

"Where you get updates about your favorite band, sports team, gadgets...", ok,
I get that, but it isn't 'the place I get updates', I get updates from
Twitter, following them on Facebook, I've never heard of Rileeq before, so
you'll have to show me that my favorites are already there before I sign-up.

Also, what does the photo of the guy and girl on the bike have to do with your
product? I don't think it's an appropriate photo.

~~~
ricsteb
thank you, i will fix that. I use Twitter too but the thing is you can´t
really control what the people you follow talk about and most of the time it
isn´t relevant to you but to them, so for discovery its fine. What we are
doing is showing ONLY what you care about and giving you all the control on
what you see in your feed.

------
phaed
I feel the site has a wall up. I want to see what's behind it without having
to Connect with Facebook, but I can't, so I wont.

~~~
ricsteb
Facebook connect is used to help you set up the filter easier.

------
phaed
Whether not Whenever.

~~~
ricsteb
Oupps! thanks.

